# Dragon's Blood Question



## Heather (Jul 8, 2007)

So, Lance. 

Why does my Michael Koopowitz attract more flies than any of my other plants outside? Every single time I go outside during daylight hours, there are two to three flies on that plant. 

I can only think it has something to do with the Dragon's Blood you applied, as none of my other plants have been treated with it. 

Have you noticed this before?


----------



## Frederick (Jul 8, 2007)

*Remember Smaug*

in _The Hobbit _ ; "Dragons know their hoard to an ounce". This is Revenge of the Dragon. No need to look further.
Yours
Frederick


----------



## gonewild (Jul 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> So, Lance.
> 
> Why does my Michael Koopowitz attract more flies than any of my other plants outside? Every single time I go outside during daylight hours, there are two to three flies on that plant.
> 
> ...



Heather,
I doubt the Dragon's Blood is attracting the flies. The application was so long ago there would not be any residue left now. I have never noticed Dragon's Blood attracting any insects. I have used it on my own skin and not been bothered by flies.

More likely the plant is producing a pheromone or other odor that is attracting the flies? What part of the plant are the flies attracted to?

You say the MK attracts "more flies" are there flies on other plants also?

Have you tried putting a few drops of Dragon's Blood on another plant to see if the flies go to it also?


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Heather,
> I doubt the Dragon's Blood is attracting the flies. The application was so long ago there would not be any residue left now. I have never noticed Dragon's Blood attracting any insects. I have used it on my own skin and not been bothered by flies.
> 
> More likely the plant is producing a pheromone or other odor that is attracting the flies? What part of the plant are the flies attracted to?
> ...



Yes, I have noticed a fly or two on other plants but they are always on that one. Very strange, and why I noticed it. 

I don't have any Dragon's Blood yet so I have not yet experimented. :wink:


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2007)

hey Heather i'll solve your fly problems....im sure i can make room for another paph.....somehow oke:.....


----------



## gonewild (Jul 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> Yes, I have noticed a fly or two on other plants but they are always on that one. Very strange, and why I noticed it.
> 
> I don't have any Dragon's Blood yet so I have not yet experimented. :wink:



What part of the MK are they always on?


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2007)

gonewild said:


> What part of the MK are they always on?




Well, looky who's returned!  

The leaves, always the leaves of the largest growth (the one you bloomed).


----------



## gonewild (Jul 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> Well, looky who's returned!
> 
> The leaves, always the leaves of the largest growth (the one you bloomed).




Yes I'm back! Finally woke up after a whirlwind trip to Peru. Jet lag really hit me this time.

I only applied the DB to the new growth of MK so if the flies were after the DB they would be on the new growth not the old. They must just be lining up to pollinate it the next time it blooms! Or maybe there is some lingering scent from the old flowers? Or maybe MK wants a small flytrap as a pet?


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Or maybe MK wants a small flytrap as a pet?




I can arrange that. 

Hmm, interesting. Okay. I'll buy that for now. oke:

Peru pictures please!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> I can arrange that.
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Okay. I'll buy that for now. oke:
> 
> Peru pictures please!!!



Pictures comming soon. Had a very short but nice visit with Alfreado Manrique and saw his newly collected plants, both kovachii and besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new mysterious yellow phrag?


----------



## Hien (Jul 10, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Pictures comming soon. Had a very short but nice visit with Alfreado Manrique and saw his newly collected plants, both kovachii and besseae.




Lance,
Does that means that he finally gets permit to collect more to expand the diversity in his kovachii breeding stock?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Has anyone seen the new mysterious yellow phrag?



No. I think you should regard it as a rumor or wishful thinking.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2007)

Hien said:


> Lance,
> Does that means that he finally gets permit to collect more to expand the diversity in his kovachii breeding stock?



Yes, he has the permits and has already collected the new plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

sigh.....ity:


----------



## bwester (Jul 10, 2007)

Heather, is the plant near your dirty clothes basket?


----------



## Hien (Jul 10, 2007)

bwester said:


> Heather, is the plant near your dirty clothes basket?



At first I said huh?
Then I realized how naughty the question is.:wink:


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2007)

Hien said:


> At first I said huh?
> Then I realized how naughty the question is.:wink:



Yeah, Blake's just playing my snarky little brother again...


----------

